# Setting up business in Spain



## BigTed (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi all 

We are currently living in Portugal and our company is set up here. Unfortunately Portugal has just legislated against some of our services so we will need to move parts of our business to Spain where it seems to be less restrictive on business. We are planning to set up in Barcelona.

We need to set up in quite a rush as this new legislation is essentially killing the business - from what I gather we need a Gestor person to handhold the whole process.

We're not having much luck tracking one down as yet, websites can be misleading and from what I gather there are good and bad Gestoria.

Can anyone recommend a good, thorough (speedy?) Gestor in or around the Barcelona area that may be able to assist?

Your help is deeply appreciated.

Many thanks

Ted


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh dear, sounds like hassle! Good Luck 

Simon Harris comes on here occasionally and has written a book about BCN in English. Sure he can help with a gestor. I´ll see whether he is online. 

Costa del Sol no good? Easy drive ex Portugal

If you want storage I can recommend City Storage in BCN (four or 5 branches) that you can move into on the spot.


----------



## BigTed (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Steve

thanks for your quick reply 

Noo - CDS not really my cuppa, tho I'm sure I will be down there often as have some business connections down there.

But sure if there is anyone you know that gets the job done would be extremely grateful.

Thanks again

Ted


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, I´ve asked 3 BCN friends for recommendations up there.


----------



## BigTed (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Steve


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

We have been in business in Barcelona since 2002. The lawyer that set up our stuff was an immigration lawyer but she did a good job although she was incredibly rude. Legislation against you would imply you probably have something semi dodgy. Seeing as the lawyer seemed to have few scruples I can highly recommend her if you like


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Classic!!! A lawyer with scruples is like a teenager without attitude!


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Classic!!! A lawyer with scruples is like a teenager without attitude!


Yeah, this one was so bad we actually used the C word to refer to her. Nevertheless she did what she said she would for the price she said.


----------



## BigTed (Jun 30, 2008)

Morning Chaps

well it's "adult" related - the banks legislated against adult here not the govt. it's all legal and above board, Barcelona already has a substantial adult industry which is why we have opted for there.

She probably isn't the best bet for me personally, I have this crazy outdated notion of manners backed up with an extremely foul temper  Also, we have lawyers trying to sell us their services at the moment, but of course a lawyer is going to be more expensive than a gestor and all we really need is someone to handhold us through some basic red tape (NIE, company set up, bank accounts etc). Portugal isn't shy of red tape so we are used to it (picture the scene in Woody Allen's movie "Sleeper" where he is stuck in the room with the magnetic tape, it'll give you an idea of the beaurocracy here!)

If there's any recommendation for someone to help us out with this in Barcelona though we'd be very grateful.

Thanks

Edward.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend came back with: 

"I use Dicoter on C/Valencia 229, 1-1. t: 932373701 Our guy is Leopoldo Martinez Blanco" 

Don't know them, so NOT a recommendation but my guys are no mugs and would not tolerate fools easily, 

Banks? Yes, the XXXXXXXX Patriot Act destroyed a great business I had in 2005 when they stopped the use of credit cards for gaming sites. We had the second biggest with 888.biz Collapsed virtually overnight /just as I was flipping 3 houses/ xxxxxxx nightmare!! Mind you 888 shares lost 800 million USD so I guess I should not complain! LOL


----------



## BigTed (Jun 30, 2008)

Morning Steve

that's great I'll give them a spin thanks.

If they are any good I'll report back.

Yes indeed, the new world order hard at work - people spending their own money on what they like, what were we thinking? :boxing:

All the best

Ted


----------

